# MK VI 2.slow ECU tuner near WV?



## Jergen Irwin (Jul 9, 2014)

So I got the 2.slow and of course it was slow so to try to speed it up I had a 268 cam installed. It was nice at first, but then I started to notice.. it was slower and then a wonderful light came on. So I threw an OBDII scanner on, nabbed the code and reset it. Rich Idle bank 1. Now the guys who installed it, I don't think tuned it properly (On purpose for more mula..) So I was wondering, are there any good tuners near WV? So I don't have to fork over more cash to them :|


----------



## YoungGearHead (Jul 29, 2014)

Im assuming you have the AutoTech or Techtonics 268 cam. These have been known to throw CELs. I wouldn't know of any VW tuning shops in West Virginia, but i guarantee someone does.


----------

